# error in building kernel...

## adramalech707

okay so i was rebuilding my newly release 2.6.35-gentoo because my mouse i2c touch mouse wasnt working so i got rid of the issue and also did check acpi4 and then went to save .config and sudo make...

well this happened..

```

LD     fs/built-in.o

fs/binfmt_elf.o: could not read symbols:  Input/output error

make[1]:  *** [fs/built-in.o] Error 1

make: *** [fs] Error 2

```

any help would be greatly appreciated i doubt i stumbled upon a bug but just either didnt check something i wasnt suppose to or i unchecked something i wasnt supppose to!

----------

## idella4

the error relates  to the elf format.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     [*] Kernel support for ELF binaries                               │ │   
> 
>   │ │    [*] Write ELF core dumps with partial segments                    │ │   
> ...

 

You may have the above setting set to m.  If so try as above, built in.  Otherwise, try to match the following

```

genny linux-2.6.34-xen # grep ELF .config

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

CONFIG_FTRACE_SELFTEST=y

# CONFIG_X86_DECODER_SELFTEST is not set

```

re-post

----------

## adramalech707

this is what it was before....

```

adramalech@tux /usr/src/linux $ grep ELF .config

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_X86_DECODER_SELFTEST is not set

```

okay so i tried what u said and it didn't change or fix the error...

----------

## adramalech707

have posted .config on pastebin so that you can read through it if i have overlooked something...

http://pastebin.com/jFQqQCwi

----------

## idella4

adramalech707

I'm trying out your config, re-post soon

adramalech707,

Well, I've specially emerged the new gentoo sources kernel.  I  took your config, I put it in a vanilla 2.6.35 kernel, and I put it in the matching gentoo sources kernel.  It compiled without error in both kernels.  

Cant you retry it.  It hints that it's a factor other than the state of your kernel config.  Try to elaborate on the error message.  Was there anything else at the point of error.  We've only got the one line to go on.

My guess about it re module was wrong anyway, reading it again it implied it was set to builtin anyway.

Post your emerge --info.

----------

## adramalech707

```

adramalech@tux ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Password: 

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_X2_Dual-Core_Mobile_RM-72-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Aug 2010 15:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm asl bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib cups curl cxx dbus device-mapper divx dpms dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran fts3 gd gdbm gecko gif glitz gnutls gpm gsm gtk iconv imap jpeg lcms ldap libnotify live lock mad matroska menu-plugin mikmod mmx mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl php plugins png policykit poscript ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl secure-delete session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-ppds svg symlink synaptics sysfs tcpd thread thunar tiff tk trash-plugin true1 truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vorbis wifi x264 xanim xcb xcomposite xfce xfs xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

here is the full sudo make output till it crashes...

--well i went to run sudo make again and i think it is building....weird i was on my laptop for like 5 hours yesterday just trying to figure out why it didn't build...

i saw that the use flags are sometimes added like when i first installed the 2.6.35-gentoo kernel it was done but then the next day i went to install world and the reason why it wanted the kernel installed was because it added -deblob%

----------

## idella4

adramalech707,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  and i think it is building....
> 
> 

 

do I take it it's not a fault anymore?

----------

## adramalech707

no it isn't...but i still don't have my internal laptop mouse working at all....i am going to see where i forgot to check a box somewhere...

----------

## idella4

can you describe the settings that made it work before an updrade?

Also have you got to repeat this initial error?

----------

## adramalech707

nope it didn't repeat i was amazed it finished building and then copied over the bzImage and booted in with no error except that i had no mouse working so it was back to the ctrl+alt+fX to see what was up....

i am just right now weeding through the mouse section and the device drivers to make sure i didn't overlook something i will compare gentoo-source 2.6.34-r2 to gentoo-sources 2.6.35 and see where the difference is at..

----------

